# London Meet Up / Cafe Crawl - Autumn / Winter 2017



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

As per Glenn's suggestion here's a new thread for the autumn / winter season London Meet Up, shout out to @jlarkin, @hotmetal, @Hibbsy, @MediumRoastSteam from the old thread and happy to see anyone new interested









I'm free most weekends and I do understand it might be hard to pick a date which works for all, but lets try anyway







I'll kick it off with: who's available in Sept (weekends, probably best to opt for Saturdays as some places might be shut on Sundays)?

T.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd be up for a meeting in the new year (only because I've got 2 free weekends before the end of the year)


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Are we talking central London?


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

@Glenn: wouldn't be surprised if we end up meeting up in 2018









@destiny: I'd say so, although if a group emerges we can vote which area to visit and whether to move around more or focus on only a few places.

T.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Make it some months hence and us folk from the ends of the earth could consider coming and bag a cheap rail fare maybe


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

My September availability got taken!

So in keeping with grumpydaddy's suggestion -which works well for me - I'm free any Saturday in November from 11th onwards?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

@UncleJake? Any potential


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Saturday's in November looking good for me - 11th especially. Thanks for the nudge Joe.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

That works for me, 11th of November onwards.


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm london based, be great for a little tour!


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

I may be around for the 11th as well


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm going to put the 11th November on the calendar, seems promising at the moment.


----------



## Robin.Gill (Jun 26, 2016)

Im down in London on 11/Nov and my day usually revolves around coffee so would be up for partaking.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm still free on 11th November for this. Just giving it a little nudge in case any other people want to join and to keep it in people's minds...


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Up for it as well on the 11th Nov.

T.


----------



## Silky729 (Sep 11, 2017)

Will check my availability.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Not long till this 11th November meet-up coffee crawl extravaganza. I'm not sure we have "a plan" yet, but looking forward to seeing some of you (add - again - as appropriate to our having met before status).


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Like Glenn, I'm not around much until the end of the year but would be up for a London (or Kent!) meet early in 2018.

David


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm afraid I'll need to miss out on this one as the Rave day is two weeks after that. Really sorry.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I'm afraid I'll need to miss out on this one as the Rave day is two weeks after that. Really sorry.


Boooooo!  I wondered if it might be the case though.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

OK quick roll-call to see if this is likely to go ahead in terms of where we should go I'm happy to be lead by anybody that knows London better than me?

However as I'm also interested in an easy life my train would take me to Waterloo. So how about meeting at Coleman coffee roasters at 10.30 or 11 as a starting point to kickstart this discussion?

@UncleJake @Silky729

@Robin.Gill

@christos_geo

@Dunk

@grumpydaddy

@destiny

hope it didn't mention you all several times - apologies if yes. Not sure why it didn't work for most initially...


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

t's this saturday right?


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Hoping to - but work are being awkward. It'll be down to the wire I'm afraid.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I'll be around and open to anything really. I might drive and park somewhere central although a train might be easier...not decided yet.

T.


----------



## arash (Sep 19, 2017)

I will try and make it too.


----------



## Silky729 (Sep 11, 2017)

jlarkin said:


> OK quick roll-call to see if this is likely to go ahead in terms of where we should go I'm happy to be lead by anybody that knows London better than me?
> 
> However as I'm also interested in an easy life my train would take me to Waterloo. So how about meeting at Coleman coffee roasters at 10.30 or 11 as a starting point to kickstart this discussion?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I'm working that day. Another time though...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Dunk said:


> t's this saturday right?


yessum


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Sudden change of plans for me which is a massive shame, turns out I won't even be in the country on the 11th :/

T.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

On Call this week....sorry


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Sorry guys, but this weekend (Sat) I am on baby sitting duty so its a no go. My 3 year old wouldn't be particularly entertained with what we are likely to do









Have fun!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

At the moment, it seems like it's most likely better to reschedule this - perhaps for the new year? Maybe we could even get Glenn to come along then...


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Yes, sorry Joe. Doesn't look Good for me. New Year please!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I think let's go for the New Year then.

@Glenn how about February for you? I can start a new thread just would be nice to target a date I guess...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

How about Sat 03 Feb?


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Would have made it this Sat for a short while but keen for Feb none the less, the more the merrier


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Darn sorry thought I'd replied. Sat 03rd Feb isn't quite so good as I'd have to get home pretty promptly as my wife will be out later on that day. Is 24th Feb any good?

Sorry to all if you were hoping to make it to the last one. With the train prices etc. I want to make sure there are either a good few people to meet up with / a fairly decent plan of what's going on .


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Is anyone still interested in a London meet up this month ? Last post was for 24th Feb. I could make that date.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Hibbsy said:


> Is anyone still interested in a London meet up this month ? Last post was for 24th Feb. I could make that date.


I'll be around Theobalds Rd from 3-5 on the 24th. Where and when were you thinking?


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

les24preludes said:


> I'll be around Theobalds Rd from 3-5 on the 24th. Where and when were you thinking?


To be honest I don't really know London on the coffee front, most places seem to be closed weekends.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Places in the city are often closed on weekends but everywhere else should be open


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm running a coffee brewing workshop on 24th February now - so can't make that date.

I agree that it seems mainly city places that are actually closed, from what I'd seen before anyway


----------

